# Is PS3 gaming scene too complicated.



## anuragd948 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello.I have been a pc gamer for long as pc games can be easily downloaded and  original console titles were too costly. Now I am looking to buy a console as Xbox 360 has been totally modded and PS3 scene has also opened up a bit. I basically wanted to buy a PS3 as it has great exclusive titles such as God of War 3,Uncharted series ,Metal Gear Solid 4. Not to mention upcoming games like The Last of Us, Beyond Two Souls and God of War Ascension which are going to be totally awesome. So I started to find out about the deals I am going to get. I am getting a Xbox 360(250gb) at 20k. Its pro is that i can bring 360 home and if i want to get a new game i can get it for 350 bucks. But in case of ps3(320gb@28k) no console above 3.55 can be unlocked. there are no modded games for unlocked consoles. I would have to take PS3 to the shop and get games installed at 300 bucks per game. Moreover some new titles like Max Payne 3 and many future games may require firmware above 3.55+ This new problem can be possibly be remedied by using something called true blue dongle which helps in playing 3.55+ games. So my question is basically for PS3 gamers. Anyone who has used the true blue dongle please clarify it. But more importantly is PS3 worth all this hassle or should i get a 360 ? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 20, 2012)

tbh, no point getting a modded console. Since you are going to be kicked from multiplayer games. Secondly as far mod versions are concerned sonce they have been able to crack the basic security of the ps they will cont to release newer versions


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 20, 2012)

360 u should get if u want to play Modded games. But no point in getting xbox.. except halo pretty much every game is there in PC. so instead of buying xbox for 20k, u can upgrade ur PC for 20k. Keep playing pirated games. Some rare games in which u may crave for MULtiplayer (BF3, Civilization 5, CS:Source) u can buy those. PC games are cheap in India. around 1500rs only.. So my advice is upgrade ur PC for 20k

EDIT:


> But no point in getting xbox


Im sry no point in getting "modded" xbox..
And yeah i forgot Red Dead redemption 

dude modded xbox games are available for 50 - 100 Bucks  350 is too much


----------



## anuragd948 (Jun 20, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> tbh, no point getting a modded console. Since you are going to be kicked from multiplayer games.


I am not going to use xbox live or psn as I am not interested in multiplayer gaming.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 21, 2012)

I suggest u to get a PC as PS3 cant be modded and there arent many wonderful exclusive titles for the xbox.. Well, anyway if u want to get a modded console then get the xbox 360.
If u like kinect then get it. Whats the specs of ur pc?


----------



## anuragd948 (Jun 21, 2012)

I currently own a hp pavilion dv6. Its a mid level laptop and can run current games at medium quality settings. It has a win 7 home premium os, intel core i5 processor, 4 gb ram, ati mobility radeon 1gb graphics and 750 gb hdd


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 21, 2012)

ok ok i thought u had a desktop PC. If u have a nice Flat TV then get the xbox 360  u can get pirated games very cheap


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

If anyone mentions "pirated games" once more now, he gets a ban straight away.

If you need help regarding jailbreaking a PS3/Xbox 360, you're free to ask and we'll help out. But on one condition, you don't mention it....we won't ask it.

Kindly read forum rules and Gentleman's guide of posting in the Gaming sections. We'll help you out as far as jailbreaking is concerned, but usually if one says - "I'll get games installed cheap for rs. 250 or download them." "you can get pirated games easily." - we ban him for some time. Not taking any action this time.

Thread Closed.


----------

